# [USB] Périphèrique Mass Storage (résolu)

## digimag

Bonjour,

Hier je me suis fait acheter un caméscope numérique. Génial, il fonctionne parfaitement.

La question est évidement comment transferrer mes enregistrements vers un PC Linux? Sur la distribution Slackware, tout marche parfaitement, sans aucun problème. Le périphèrique devient automatiquement accessible par /dev/sda1 . Sur ma Gentoo, j'ai suivi l'installation de USB suivant le guide de USB sous Gentoo.Last edited by digimag on Sat Jun 25, 2005 11:17 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## digimag

Tout semble fonctionner parfaitement quand je branche mon appareil et quand j'observe dmesg. Le fabircant est reconnu, la capacité de stockage, tout! Mais quand j'essaye de le monter, ça produit une erreur, Bad file system type...  :Sad:  Alors j'essaye la version manuelle en passant en paramètres -t msdos, -t vfat. Le même résultat. Alors j'exécute cfdisk /dev/sda qui m'affiche cette erreur:

FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0 : Partition end after end-of-disk

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Sous ma Slackware, le périphérique est completement fonctionnel, j'arrive à y accéder, le reformater, faire absolument tout ce que je veux.

Auriez-vous un conseil? Merci

----------

## digimag

Au fait, partie de dmesg:

```
usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: DV        Model: USB Device        Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 61440 512-byte hdwr sectors (31 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 61440 512-byte hdwr sectors (31 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

----------

## ImMorT4L

Va jeter un oeuil sur le Post-It udev, HAL...

Avant presque rien ne fonctionnait et là j'ai droit à un montage automatique de tous mes périphériques (Même USB, HDD, Stick, Carte SD...).

En plus, plus une commande à taper, ça se fait automatiquement  :Cool: 

----------

## DuF

Qu'elle est la réponse à la commande : 

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/test
```

----------

## digimag

DuF, Là, c'est le même problème. Invalid FileSystem or to many mounted partitions, etc...

 :Exclamation:  SOS !!!

J'ai formaté ma carte SD de 256 Mo dans Ext2... L'appareil ne marche plus, Windows réfuse le formatage, fdsisk de DOS (sous Windows) réfuse de manipuler tout autre lecteur que le disque dûr...  :Crying or Very sad: 

La seeule solution qu'il me reste c'est demander de l'aide au pinguin. Avec lui, comment puis-je formater un lecteur au format FAT?

Merci!!!

----------

## sireyessire

 *digimag wrote:*   

> DuF, Là, c'est le même problème. Invalid FileSystem or to many mounted partitions, etc...
> 
>  SOS !!!
> 
> J'ai formaté ma carte SD de 256 Mo dans Ext2... L'appareil ne marche plus, Windows réfuse le formatage, fdsisk de DOS (sous Windows) réfuse de manipuler tout autre lecteur que le disque dûr... 
> ...

 

mkfs.vfat je crois mais il faut avoir le sys-fs/dosfstools

----------

## Starch

euh je voulais répondre quelque chose, mais j'ai oublié...

Ah oui. T'as bien compilé / chargé le module vfat ? à tout hasard...

----------

## digimag

Bien, merci pour cette réponse rapide.

Mais là, à plusieurs reprises, j'essaye et je reessaye...  :Crying or Very sad: 

J'ai une deuxième carte de 32 Mo qui fonctionne (elle est restée en FAT). Elle est accessible par /dev/sda. Et quand je remets celle de 256 Mo qui est en Ext2, le périphèrique sda disparaît... Même avec cat /dev/sda ça ne marche pas (I/O error...)

Cela je vais encore essayer sous Gentoo. Sinon j'ai peur que ma carte est peut-être perdue... (enfin, non. J'ai Windows Xp avec restrictions qui me propose formater mais ensuite dit "Va te faire ******, t'as pas les droits!!!"). Au pire des cas, je vais sur un Xp d'un de mes potes... Mais je vais d'abord essayer sous Linux  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

houlà c'est la pagaille là  :Confused: 

personnellement, je ne pense pas que ta carte soit foutue j'ai déjà eu des soucis similaire sur une CF256....

Souvent on arrive à rattraper les "ratages" en bataillant un peu

mais j'ai pas tout bien compris : tu as fait un mke2fs en ext3 et là pb alors qu'avant elle était en vfat accessible en sda --> donc pas de partitions sda1,2... ?

sireyessire t'as donné la solution mais à mon avis le pb c'est que tu as déjà fait un fs ext3 même s'il semble tordu

je tenterai de remettre tout à plat avant de refaire un fs en vfat ( avec dd par exemple) puis de partitionner avec fdisk et de monter en sda1 comme DuF te l'as suggéré  :Wink: 

----------

## digimag

Tout d'abord merci  :Wink: 

En effet, sous ma Slack, de même que sous Gentoo, le périphérique est reconnu comme Mass Stoarage, selon dmesg. Mais je ne peux pas y acceder via /dev/sda, comme s'il n'existe aucun périphérique /dev/sda. Alors qu'avec la carte à laquelle je n'ai pas touché, tout fonctionne correctement, c'est à dire que je peux la monter, je peux faire cat /dev/sda et afficher plein des caractères "chinois".

Donc à mon avis, le mécanisme résponable de la simulation SCSI ne rend pas le périphérique accessible par /dev/sda, alors qu'il le devrait faire.

Ce qu'il faut remarquer aussi, c'est que j'ai repartitionné ma carte SD. C'est une betise, je l'avoue, mais me voilà...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## digimag

Avant, selon cfdisk, elle semblait de contenir deux partitions, une "Free disk space" et l'autre la partition réelle au FAT. Moi, j'ai supprimé tout et je n'ai mis qu'une seule partition Ext2. Je n'ai pas compris ce qu'était cette partition "Free Space" et je l'ai supprimée... Surement, les problèmes viennent de là.

Si quelqu'un pouvait regarder les partitions existantes sur sa carte SD pour moi, ça serait gentil.

Un autre problème peut être l'appareil lui-même, car c'est lui qui transmet tout par l'intermediaire d'un cable USB. Si j'avais un lecteur de cartes, ça aurait surmenet marché.

Si je ne trouve toujours pas de solution, il ne me restera plus qu'à chercher quelqu'un qui a exactement la même carte SD et recopier la structure intégrale. Ca aurait pu marcher, à votre avis?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Bon je ne sais pas. Mais ça serait triste d'voir une carte SD gachée  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## boozo

Bon alors on va essayer qqch

tout d'abord es-tu en udev ? sinon je te conseille de regarder le post en sticky au début du forum pour gérer les dev

secundo  *Quote:*   

> il ne me restera plus qu'à chercher quelqu'un qui a exactement la même carte SD et recopier la structure intégrale

  celà devrait fonctionner je pense mais il te faut faire une image de sa carte avec dd et l'écrire directement sur l'autre toutefois je maintiens que tu peux t'en sortir autrement et vu que tu t'es résigné à la jetter aux ordures... tu ne perds rien à t'engatser un peu dessus  :Wink: 

alors je me permets de nouveau de te conseiller de formater ta carte avec dd par exemple

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd[b]XX[/b]
```

ensuite tu repasses en ext3 ou vfat selon tes besoins avec mkfs comme te l'as dit sireyessire de mémoire c'est un truc dans le genre 

```
mkfs -t vfat -v /dev/sd[b]XX[/b]
```

  à vérifier   :Wink: 

après on verra

----------

## digimag

Connection avec la carte fonctionnelle (32 Mo)

```
usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 6

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: DV        Model: USB Device        Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 61440 512-byte hdwr sectors (31 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 61440 512-byte hdwr sectors (31 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 6
```

----------

## digimag

Connection avec la carte que j'ai formaté et changé la strucutre avec fdisk

```
usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 7

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: DV        Model: USB Device        Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi4, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

----------

## digimag

J'utilise à présent udev.

Quand je connecte ma carte de 32 Mo, j'aperçois deux nouveaux périphériques: /dev/sda et /dev/sda1. Je peux alors monter /dev/sda1, ça marche parfaitement.

Quand je connecte ma carte de 256 Mo (formatée en Ext2), j'aperçois un seul nouveu périphérique: /dev/sda. Je ne peux pas s'adresser à lui, toute manipulation effectuée sur lui renvoie l'erreur "No medium found".

Je ne sais pas d'où vient ce problème. Sous Windows 98, un nouvel lecteur apparaît de taille 0. Quand je lance le formatage, le message "Impossible de formater votre disque car la mémoire est insuffisante" s'affiche (ce qui est faux!). Sous XP, il formate, et à la fin, il dit juste: "Windows n'a pas pu formater votre disque".  :Rolling Eyes: 

Y a-t-il encore une chance de sauver ma carte?

Merci !!!

----------

## boozo

tu changes tout en cours de route  :Laughing: 

bon alors la voir en /dev/sda c'est pas terrible...ca ressemble aux vieilles cartes flash avec emulation scsi mais bon déjà tu la veux en ext2 ta carte ? je croyais que c'était du vfat que tu souhaitais ? sinon est-ce que tu as tout remis à plat ou tu es juste passé en udev pour la voir ?

tu as essayé de créer tes partoches avec sfdisk pour voir ?

----------

## digimag

 *boozo wrote:*   

> tu changes tout en cours de route 
> 
> bon alors la voir en /dev/sda c'est pas terrible...ca ressemble aux vieilles cartes flash avec emulation scsi mais bon déjà tu la veux en ext2 ta carte ? je croyais que c'était du vfat que tu souhaitais ? sinon est-ce que tu as tout remis à plat ou tu es juste passé en udev pour la voir ?
> 
> tu as essayé de créer tes partoches avec sfdisk pour voir ?

 Salut et merci pour une réponse,

Comme je l'ai dit, tout manipulation (dd, fdisk, cat, echo >...) renvoie l'erreur no medium found. Je suis passé en udev pour voir si de nouveau périphériques se créent quand je branche ma carte SD.  Pour le moment, ma carte est inaccessible, elle reste sous ext2 depuis que je l'ai formaté, mais comment accéder à  ma carte? Pourquoi ça marche pas? Pourquoi no medium found? Pourquoi l'abscence de /dev/sda1?

Du coup je suis triste...

----------

## boozo

 *Quote:*   

> Du coup je suis triste...

  ben je comprends bien  :Embarassed: 

bon ben alors je pencherai pour un gap d'un drivers usb dans "l'noyo"

check ton .config et regardes si tu as bien tout mis concernant les Hotplug support, SCSI support, SCSI disk, USB, USB filesystem, USB mass storage  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Comme je l'ai dit, tout manipulation (dd, fdisk, cat, echo >...) renvoie l'erreur no medium found. Je suis passé en udev pour voir si de nouveau périphériques se créent quand je branche ma carte SD.  Pour le moment, ma carte est inaccessible, elle reste sous ext2 depuis que je l'ai formaté, mais comment accéder à  ma carte? Pourquoi ça marche pas? Pourquoi no medium found? Pourquoi l'abscence de /dev/sda1?

 

A mon avis, la table des partitions est complètement naze.

Essaye avec cfdisk -z /dev/sda : cela devrait permettre de passer outre en partant d'une table vide, sans essayer de lire la table existante.

----------

## digimag

>>Boozo

Oui, mon noyau est correctement configuré. J'ai vérifié encore une fois. De plus, ce sont les mêmes symptomes sous SlackwareLinux.

>>ghoti

Merci, je viens d'essayer avec Slackware. cfdisk -z /dev/sda affiche "FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive". Quand je fais cat /dev/sda, ça affiche: "Input/Output error". Si j'essaye faire de même sur un périphérique inéxistant, par exemple cat /dev/sdb il affiche plutôt "No such device or adress". C'est donc différent.

Sous Gentoo, avec udev, cat /dev/sda affiche "No medium found".

Voilà. Merci tout de même de votre aide.

----------

## ghoti

Mais au fait, n'as-tu aucun moyen de partitionner/formater/effacer directement sur le caméscope ?

----------

## boozo

bon en derniers recours, j'ai un vieux noyau 2.6.3 que je garde en réserve et qui "pète" parfaitement pour une veille clé usb qui ne veux rien savoir sur tout les autres noyaux alors si tu veux mon .config n'hésites pas ---> par PM peut-être vu la longeur  :Laughing: 

----------

## digimag

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Mais au fait, n'as-tu aucun moyen de partitionner/formater/effacer directement sur le caméscope ?

 Oui, c'est une bonne idée. J'ai déjà essayé. L'option "Formater" sur mon caméscope existe, mais si je l'essaye, rien ne se passe, aucune erreur, tout comme si le formatage était réussi. Mais le message "Card Full" continue d'apparaître comme avant.

>>boozo

Je ne crois pas que ton .config me servira à grand chose. Par contre, si quelqu'un a déjà essayé de formater des clés USB en Ext2, j'aimerais savoir si tout c'est bien passé après. Mais surtout ne le faites pas, vous risquez de galérer comme moi!

----------

## boozo

ben tu prends les sources du kernel en question sur kernel.org mon .config et tu testes  :Shocked: 

maintenant chez moi çà tourne sur ladite clé qui à fait la guerre et pris des salades de phalanges dans la ganache ;

je sais que ce n'est pas une garantie de succès quant à la tienne mais c'est toi qui vois...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## digimag

Boozo,

D'accord, je vais essayer, même si je ne crois pas que ça changera quelque chose  :Wink: 

Tu peux m'envoyer ton .config par MP. Merci  :Wink: 

----------

## digimag

Voilà la fin de cette petite histoire:

Après avoir tout essayé, je me suis rappellé que la carte était encore sous garantie. Je l'ai renvoyé au vendeur, on m'a alors donné un bon d'achat; je me suis acheté une carte de 512 Mo sur cet argent. La taille a doublé en fait  :Very Happy: 

Moralité: si votre carte est encore sous Garantie, formatez-la en Ext3 et renvoyez au fabriquant: vous en aurez une nouvelle, encore meilleure  :Wink: 

----------

